# Should i put my bun in the basement?



## lexilexigoose (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a finished basement with a lot of unused room and I also have a bed room with lots of used space. My room is also either too cold or too hot (due to lack of insulation) my basement is consistently cool in the summer and I don't really remember how it is in the winter, probably consistently warm. My room is also far from bunny proofed. The condo in my room is smaller than it would be downstairs. I also want to got another bun for my bun to have a friend when I'm not around. I've been really thinking about both situations and I'm stuck.
Pictures of basement and current home: Bunny spaces https://imgur.com/gallery/gaS5P


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Aug 28, 2016)

i keep my bunny down in my basement
and its always cold,
i don't see a problem with the basement.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't see a problem with having Bunny in the basement either, as long as you go down there often and she's not left by herself. I keep some of my smallest pets in my closed bedroom, because I have cats who pull cages down off of tables and shelves to smash them open and get at whatever's inside. Some pets are traumatized by the mere presence of cats, like my button quail. Oh yeah and my floor plants are in there too - cats chew them. :rollseyes


----------



## Aki (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd say it depends on the basement. Does it have windows so the rabbit can have a correct access to natural light? Can you open those windows so that your rabbit can have vitamine D from sun exposure (vitamine D only comes from the sun, it is essential to fix calcium or your rabbit will develop teeth and bones problems)?
If the answer is yes, that the temperatures are stable and that there is space in the basement, your rabbit can do just fine there.
Adding another rabbit is also a good idea. Of course, your rabbit has to be neutered (if it's a boy) first and you'll need to add a desexed rabbit of the opposite sex. I suggest reading on bonding if you haven't already as it can be a complicated process.


----------



## deaners (Aug 31, 2016)

I think it will be fine. We are currently building a room in the basement that our bunnies are going to live in. Spoiled little beasties. :happybunny::heartbeat:


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 31, 2016)

Aki said:


> I'd say it depends on the basement. Does it have windows so the rabbit can have a correct access to natural light? Can you open those windows so that your rabbit can have vitamine D from sun exposure (vitamine D only comes from the sun, it is essential to fix calcium or your rabbit will develop teeth and bones problems)?


I agree that seeing no sun is very depressive


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Aug 31, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> i keep my bunny down in my basement
> and its always cold,
> i don't see a problem with the basement.



oh, forgot to mention, i do bring him other places (bedroom, outside etc)
i have to agree with Aki and Thumperina.


----------

